# pain in the buck!!!



## mistee (Aug 23, 2010)

First I want to say hi,,, I am new to the forum but have been breeding Nigerian Dwarf goats for years..

Well came home Sat to find one of my bucks in w/ all my does. 3 of the does are his daughters about 4 months old.. Another doe I was retiring  this year do to age and a very difficulut birth this year...

I know there is a shot I can give to abort any possible pregnancy but I cant remember what it is called,,, when to gve it and how much.. Is it safe to give it?

I called my vet but she is out of town for a week at a convention or something....

What would you do?

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd get some Lutalyse (sp?) and use it. I'm not sure on dosage though. I'm not sure about the 4 month olds either. Hopefully someone else will have a more thorough answer.


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Aug 23, 2010)

Um, how long was he in there?
If it was only for a few days (1-2) I wouldn't worry about it. Secondly, none of my dairy goats have ever come into heat t 4 months of age. Also, some people believe that it is okay to breed a daughter and father together. I personally don't believe in it, but the owner I bought my prize winning Saanen suggested. I went to her for breeding and she thought it would be a peffered choice, but I went with another buck of hers.


----------



## mistee (Aug 23, 2010)

we left here Sat around 12:30 and he wa in his pen but when we got home around 9 ,,10 he was w/ them... So not really sure how long he was in there... I honestly dont mind breeding him to my girls ,, just not his daughters..


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 23, 2010)

1-2 days is plenty of time for a buck to 'get' does...if they / any of them were cycling....1 minute would have been long enough if one was in heat...so if he was in there for several hours, he very well could have bred somebody.

My guess would be he wouldn't have bothered to get in there if someone wasn't in heat...but that's just an opinion.

Line breeding fathers to daughters is ok *IF* you do it for a reason....great udders, conformation, etc.  
But....It will also double the chances for any defects to carry over.

4 mos old is early to cycle, but entirely possible.

You can get Lutalyse from a vet and ask their opinion on dosage...


----------



## mistee (Aug 23, 2010)

i dont know what to do,,,lol... Guess I will call the vet tomorrow.. I am more worried about my older doe as I dont want to breed her again.... I didnt notice him interested in anyone but we were also throwing grain to the girls and since he normally doesnt get any he was very happy to be getting some,,lol.. I would also prefer not to have kids in Jan,,lol,, spring is so much nicer..

Is it safe to do this? will it cause future breeding issues?

thanks for your help!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 24, 2010)

I just know that I did it. My buck got in with my does, and bred two of them. It does only take a minute. 

One of them I had planned to breed to him in a few months. I let her go, but I'm going to be expecting kids around Christmas. Sigh. 

The other was a doeling under 40 pounds (Nubian) who's had some serious health issues lately and is related to him. She got the shot. It was 1cc for her I think. I had to get it from the vet so he drew it up based on her weight. 

Vet told me there were no issues to future breeding and it wouldn't hurt if she wasn't pregnant. I was willing to do a pg test on her but he said not to bother and just gave me the shot.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, I forgot ... 

And, the shot needs to be given around day 10 after breeding. There is some leeway there, according to my vet, but you don't want to wait too long.


----------



## mistee (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks!!!

the buck pen is built like a prison and i havent had an escapee in almost 2 years......

I have just been havingh one of those months,,,lol!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 24, 2010)

Unfortunately mine was the result of someone releasing the goats and I was not there. My vet gave me a little bit of a hard time for "allowing" a recovering, undersized doeling to be bred. 

And I like your thread title. If my boy didn't have a name, I think I'd call him "Pain in the buck"!  That's what the little booger is turning into!

A tank with sharp horns that thinks I'm made of food. 
(Or that I MUST be carrying some hidden in my pockets or something).


----------



## helmstead (Aug 24, 2010)

Dose on the lute is 1 cc IM given 10 to 14 days post exposure.  I had to lute my whole Jr doe/dry doe pen awhile back, including a 4 month old.  Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 24, 2010)

And thanks again Kate. . It was your post that that let me know about it. The little girl is doing great, btw. She was the one that had bottlejaw a while back. I still keep my doelings in the trailer instead of the barn at night cuz the does pick on her, but she's fairly bouncy and gaining slowly.


----------

